# 'Machida to face Silva at UFC 89!



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Machida is fighting Thiago Silva

http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=13405

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.FightCard&eid=1514

This fight will be amazing! I am actualy thinking of driving to Birmingham


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

_*OMG get in, and in England aswell. I live about 20 miles from event and get to see Thiago and Bisping on the same night both win hopefully...

Great find....*_


P.s - No matter where in the UK the event is you should go, glad its in Birmingham though Little to none traveling for me.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=13405

Wow, it will be brilliant Bisping and Machida!!!

I am going to see if I can get good tickets on Ebay nearer the event, if I can I will go there

PS - Can a mod change the name of this thread to something like, Machida to face Silva at UFC 89!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Thiago Silva is going to win!!!!! I wonder if this will be a co-main event because we know for sure that Machida is in line for a title and I think if Thiago beats him and gets another win or two he could get a title shot as well.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

This is great news it's gonna be an amazing night, will be a co main event i would think Legend. 

I'm taking Thiago by arm bar 2nd round.....


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

This is going to be an awesome figt. I like both fighter's chances. But I think Thiago might pull out a win here.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

This is awesome. Lyoto is going to own Thiago for three rounds and it's going to be great. Can't wait.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

**JB** said:


> _*OMG fooking God get in, and in England aswell. I live about 20 miles from event and get to see Thiago win hopefully...
> 
> Great find....*_
> 
> ...


I would never travel further than Birming tbh, I am only thinking about this because of it being 2 hours away


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok ok this is cool and all, but with all the speculation that Wand was going to fight Thiago and Rampage might have fought Lyoto, does this mean we're going to have an instant Wand vs Rampage III in the works?? (Assuming Rampage doesn't stay locked up for too long of course).

If so...
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> I would never travel further than Birming tbh, I am only thinking about this because of it being 2 hours away


Oh right i'm in Leicester so B'ham is next door. Which is good 20 minute train journey or might drive.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I really hope Silva wins, I can't stand watching Machida fight. But if he wins, he does deserve a shot after Chuck.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought this matchup made alot of sense and I was hoping Thiago would be Machida's next opponent and it looks like my wish is coming true! Two undefeated contenders going at it. Should be interesting. Personally, I can't wait. This fight will help clear up the 205 division a bit.

As for the fight itself, Thiago's got the skill-set to beat Machida, but you can't beat what you can't hit. I don't see Silva taking Machida down unless he pulls guard. Silva's got to really push the stand-up and try to catch Machida early. This fight's too close to call and could really go either way, but I'm rooting for Silva in this one.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Faze.905 said:


> Thiago dont use his submissions he just uses his BJJ to mount u and beat you in the face till u give up. Look at his last fight dude gave him his back like 5 times and he just flipped him back over and kept on a pounding.


Yes he did but do u think he would really do the same tactic fighting Machida, because i don't.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Thiago better win, im rooting for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think this is very likely the worst possible match up for Machida, Im definatly betting some points on Silva for this one as Machida doesnt tend to finish his fights and when this goes to the ground I actually think Thiago could very well have the edge.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

But Silva is to stupid to take it to the ground. He's gonna wanna "make a point" or some shit and Machida is gonna smoke him.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Its' Christmas in October! 

Machida takes this by TKO R2.


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

OMG i'm british, and actually think Bisbing is any good. OWOW, i'm so exited to watch him fight.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Tripod87 said:


> Ok ok this is cool and all, but with all the speculation that Wand was going to fight Thiago and Rampage might have fought Lyoto, does this mean we're going to have an instant Wand vs Rampage III in the works?? (Assuming Rampage doesn't stay locked up for too long of course).
> 
> If so...
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


Exactly what i was thinking and hoping for. Honestly i could really care less bout this fight but the fact that its happening makes wandy vs. rampage even more likely (of course as you said as long as Rampage doesnt get locked up). Its gonna be one kickass NYE card that will top affliction fosho! GSP vs Penn 2, Rampage vs. Wandy 3, and wishful thinking FTW!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

zath the champ said:


> Its' Christmas in October!
> 
> Machida takes this by TKO R2.



And what would make you believe that? I will admit most people will like Machida in this one but TKO? I mean Machida has one TKO victory over Rich Franklin 5 years ago to his name another 5 year old victory by cut over Bonnar, Thiago has never been knocked out and Machida isnt exactly throwing bombs.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> This is awesome. Lyoto is going to own Thiago for three rounds and it's going to be great. Can't wait.


I completely agree, Lyoto is going to own Thiago. If, by "own", you mean either "get his face smashed in by..." or "dance around like a boring doofus, evading..." 

I've never taken a sig bet before, but the folks who think that Lyoto will win this have got me seriously thinking about it.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Great stuff it's on my b/day too! I'm gonna see if I can get down for this, might end up having to travel down on my own but f**k it!!! :thumb02: 

I'd say Thiago has the potential to win if he can manage to keep hold of Machida but I just can't see him doing that. Lyoto FTW.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> Exactly what i was thinking and hoping for. Honestly i could really care less bout this fight but the fact that its happening makes wandy vs. rampage even more likely (of course as you said as long as Rampage doesnt get locked up). Its gonna be one kickass NYE card that will top affliction fosho! GSP vs Penn 2, Rampage vs. Wandy 3, and wishful thinking FTW!!!


Rampage/Wandy 4 aint happening on NYE I will bet money, even if Rampage doesnt go to jail he will have to spend most of his time with legal issues as well as the fact that he is gonna need some serious conselling to get to the root of this problem this is a father who just went off the deep end, he has bigger life issues than Wandy, even if Jackson doesnt go to jail dont expect to see him back in the cage for a long ass time.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

machida needs a title shot for sure if he wins


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

it's weird to me that most people are picking silva in this fight. i think that he'll gas late in the 2nd round and machida will be able to get the TKO victory in the 3rd. thiago hasn't really shown me anything to make me believe he has the tools to beat machida


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Im picking Thaigo because he has impressed me alot more than Machida has in there last 5 fights. Also i prefer Thiago's style of fighting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

mrmyz said:


> machida needs a title shot for sure if he wins


Its gonna be Rashad or Machida whoever wins there next fight, if they both lose its Chucks lucky day.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

This has the tools to make a great fight but i see it going to the Decision simply because Machida is involved with this fight. I do see Machida wining this fight but a BORING DECISION..


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Should have been the other silva. The one with the angry face.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

loller90278 said:


> it's weird to me that most people are picking silva in this fight. i think that he'll gas late in the 2nd round and machida will be able to get the TKO victory in the 3rd. thiago hasn't really shown me anything to make me believe he has the tools to beat machida


I think alot of people are picking Silva because quite frankly, he's the more exciting fighter to watch. Let's face it, Machida's damn good but he doesn't finish fights and usually, they're rather boring to watch. Because of that, he doesn't endear himself to alot of fans. 

Stylistically, a guy like Thiago (agressive striker/bjj black belt) is probably the worst matchup for Machida. Which is probably another reason alot of people are picking him. On the other hand, Machida is extremely hard to hit and equally as hard to take down, which makes him a bad matchup for anyone.

The biggest question I have going into this fight, as you mentioned, is Thiago's gas tank. I mean, we all know Machida can go 3 full rounds because he does every single fight! Myself, I'd have a hard time betting against Machida, although I'll be rooting for Silva.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> I completely agree, Lyoto is going to own Thiago. If, by "own", you mean either "get his face smashed in by..." or "dance around like a boring doofus, evading..."
> 
> I've never taken a sig bet before, but the folks who think that Lyoto will win this have got me seriously thinking about it.


I'll take that bet with you. Machida is going to win this.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Flak said:


> Should have been the other silva. The one with the angry face.


Some reason this made me LOL quite hard.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Argh! Another opponent for Machida that if he wins (if), people will still say, "well Thiago was not top 5 in the division". 

Not the matchup I was hoping for for my boy Thiago. I obviously want him to win, but I see Machida doing exactly what he's done to every opponent so far. I would have rather he fought Soky, Liddell, or Evans.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I do see Machida wining this fight via an EXCITING DECISION..


Me too. 



Faze.905 said:


> Lyoto Machida= As uncomplete as they come. No ground game what so ever.


Lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like both fighters. Contrasting styles. You have a strong ferocious finisher in Thiago and a seemingly docile counter puncher in Lyoto who's like a "hidden dragon." Both are undefeated! Excellent match up!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't wait for Lyoto to knock the cocky sneer off Thiago's face.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Thiagos best chance is to get the fight on the ground and get top position. Of course Lyoto is freaky strong and could sweep him with technique. If it stays on the feet Silva is going to get worked, badly.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Faze.905 said:


> This is a joke lmao Machida has never "worked" anyone he has always done just enough to win. He will not start with Silva ill tell u that right now i woulden't get your hopes to high.


I don't need to get my hopes up. Bar one a punch knock out I know Machida will work him for 3 rounds and make him look retarded standing up just like he always does to his opponents.

Someone that posts replies that are extremely painful to read is going to "tell me right now". Seriously, what grade are you in?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

thiago silva is easily one of the most overrated fighters @ 205....

his striking is slow and sloppy....perfect for machida's quick counters

and whoever said lyoto has no ground game is a complete idiot

machida wins easily


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Awful fight for Thiago, as Machida's stand-up is way better and Machida's ground game is really good. Silva will lose.

Edit: To be honest, I'm actually shocked that people think Thiago Silva will win this fight. Not saying he's a bad fighter, because he's not, but he hasn't really proved himself yet, while Machida has. Also, how is Thiago going to take Machida down when his takedowns aren't that great? Total pick apart.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tough fight for Thiago. He doesn't have a lot of expierence in the stand up game. However Thiago pushes the pace and has a chin. If he can get Lyoto down Thiago is good enough on the ground to give Machida trouble. 

This won't be a cakewalk for Machida this fight can defiantly go either way.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

MLS said:


> Me too.


I'm sorry Machida fans but if this is an exciting DEC it is because Thiago won and if Machida wins it will be a boring fight.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'll be honest, I think this is a step backwards for Machida. I wish it was Wandy instead.
Machida's standup and ground game are much better than Thiago's. This one should be extremely lopsided in Machida's favor. I would bet all my points on Machida but 184 points doesn't seem to be very intimidating 
Machida by 2nd round TKO.  I know, it's optimistic but I'm ready to see him finish some fights.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

This should be a great fight, 89 card is looking good. I go my man Machida taking it by U/D.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm following an old saying when it comes to this fight! Never never never, under any circumstances bet against Machida. 

P.S. I was hoping they would have put him up against someone like Wanderlei or Rampage (of course that one might not happen for quite some time because of Rampages "legal issues"). I'm tired of seeing Machida as a permenant gatekeeper.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Machida will take this fight. More than likely by UD


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I'm sorry Machida fans but if this is an exciting DEC it is because Thiago won and if Machida wins it will be a boring fight.


Exciting to you or me?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Faze.905 said:


> Thiago Silva= Elite complete MMA fighter.
> 
> Lyoto Machida= As uncomplete as they come. No ground game what so ever.


Oh god I hope you're joking. How can a black belt in BJJ have absolutely no ground game?

Thiago has a strong mount, but I really don't see him mounting Machida. Lyoto will stuff every takedown Thiago attempts and will win a UD.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Wow this is great news!! If you guys checked out Trey's signature it is somewhat prophetic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

If Thiago is able to backup Lyoto into the fence and keep him there he'll have a chance at TKO/KO but like we've all seen, it will be extremely hard to trap Machida against the fence. Thiago has tremendous knockout power, but he can't knockout what he can't hit. Thiago is also a black belt in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and has shown to have good top control, but even if Machida finds himself mounted by Thiago, I believe his technique will allow him to get out of any dangerous positions Thiago manages to put him in.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Faze.905 said:


> Thiago Silva= Elite complete MMA fighter.
> 
> Lyoto Machida= As uncomplete as they come. No ground game what so ever.


No ground game seriously? I am really wondering why you would get that idea. That would basically be the same as saying anderson silva has no ground game cause he prefers to strike.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

wow this is great news..but after this people will still say "Lyoto need to beat a top 5 LHW to get a title shot"..

The only way i see Thiago winning this fight is in the mount position.. other than that Machida owns him.. HIs sloppy striking is perfect for Lyoto's counter punching.. I dont see him taking down Lyoto and their ground game is just equal..


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

capt_america said:


> wow this is great news..but after this people will still say "Lyoto need to beat a top 5 LHW to get a title shot"..
> 
> The only way i see Thiago winning this fight is in the mount position.. other than that Machida owns him.. HIs sloppy striking is perfect for Lyoto's counter punching.. I dont see him taking down Lyoto and their ground game is just equal..


Maybe if he wis this fight, he will face Rampage for a shot at Forrest/Chuck/Rashad


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

cmon guys, thiago silva almost got ktfo by antonio mendes..

















...antonio mendes.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

loller90278 said:


> cmon guys, thiago silva almost got ktfo by antonio mendes..
> 
> 
> ...antonio mendes.


key word is almost, to me he proved he had a good chin, not to mention he bounced back straight away and TKO'd him in less than 3 minutes


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

MLS said:


> Exciting to you or me?


Ok you got me, I was just thinking about myself


----------



## sglong (Feb 9, 2008)

Silva will for sure win. Machida is a dam good fighter, but i have watched his fights and he doesnt seem to have that killer insticnt, or the "it" factor. and i think silva has both.... it will be a good fight, but my guess is silva by tko in the 2nd


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

I need to get my money into my betting account ASAP so that I can put it on Machida for this fight.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Faze.905 said:


> Thiago Silva= Elite complete MMA fighter.
> 
> Lyoto Machida= As uncomplete as they come. No ground game what so ever.


This post shows how little knowledge you have about mma, how about a little research before your next post, so you dont humiliate yourself again. Machida is a BJJ black belt, better than half the lightheavyweight division on the ground, so i dont know how he has 'no ground game what so ever'. Plus he has great takedown defence as you saw in the Tito fight, and i don't even need to talk about his stand up.


Thiago is a great fighter aswell, a future champion in my opinion, but i think this is a real bad match-up for him.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> key word is almost, to me he proved he had a good chin, not to mention he bounced back straight away and TKO'd him in less than 3 minutes


Yeah, but he didn't use his standup to do it. I think his standup is very overrated. He's aggressive in his standup, which I really don't think is a good thing against Machida. just gives him more opportunities to counter. Silva's chin doesn't matter, because as we've seen Machida is perfectly capable of sticking to his gameplan and winning the decision.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Yeah, but he didn't use his standup to do it. I think his standup is very overrated. He's aggressive in his standup, which I really don't think is a good thing against Machida. just gives him more opportunities to counter. Silva's chin doesn't matter, because as we've seen Machida is perfectly capable of sticking to his gameplan and winning the decision.


Is it better to sit back and get picked apart. Machida getting rushed would defiantly improve chances for takedowns.

Silva getting a takedown will give him a huge advantage. That's where Thiago is best he has a great ground game and while Machida's good on the ground I think Silva is better.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Is it better to sit back and get picked apart. Machida getting rushed would defiantly improve chances for takedowns.


I'm not saying he should stop being aggressive. It's exciting, and it's worked for him so far. I just think it'll work against him in a fight with Machida.



> Silva getting a takedown will give him a huge advantage. That's where Thiago is best he has a great ground game and while Machida's good on the ground I think Silva is better.


I agree, Thiago has a very good top game, but everyone likes to call him a striker. I think he gets owned on the feet in this fight, and I don't see him getting the takedown. But if he does get a takedown his chances will improve greatly.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Shit. I love both these fighters, I'm going to be torn having to pick a winner. Damn you Joe Silva, damn you.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I'm not saying he should stop being aggressive. It's exciting, and it's worked for him so far. I just think it'll work against him in a fight with Machida.
> 
> 
> I agree, Thiago has a very good top game, but everyone likes to call him a striker. I think he gets owned on the feet in this fight, and I don't see him getting the takedown. But if he does get a takedown his chances will improve greatly.


I think it gives Thiago an advantage, aggressivness helps takedowns.

Anyone who calls Thiago a striker knows nothing about Thiago's career.

Thiago likes to brawl but he is a ground fighter. The guy didn't start training stand up until about 3 or 4 years ago. When he was already a BJJ blackbelt.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think it gives Thiago an advantage, aggressivness helps takedowns.


Yeah, but it also leaves you open for a big shot. I know people like to think Lyoto has no power, but he is perfectly capable of putting you down. Like this:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea but coming foward and taking a risk gives you a better chance than sitting back and being picked off.

Tito sat back and struggled and when he pushed the pace in round 3 he had a chance dispite the knee.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> thiago silva is easily one of the most overrated fighters @ 205....
> 
> his striking is slow and sloppy....perfect for machida's quick counters
> 
> ...


Eeeeasy there, Killer...


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

what an excellent gif that is. i don't recall seeing that over-the-shoulder angle before, and it makes the knee strike look even more painful than when i first saw it. you can see tito instantly recoil off the knee, then he just crumbles. machida versus silva is an INCREDIBLE match-up! i simply can't wait, and i believe that silva does possess the skills to win, but will he? i am a fan of both of these excellent fighters, it's hard for me to make a pick here. since i believe that machida will become LHW champ in the near future, i am going with him for the win.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> And what would make you believe that? I will admit most people will like Machida in this one but TKO? I mean Machida has one TKO victory over Rich Franklin 5 years ago to his name another 5 year old victory by cut over Bonnar, Thiago has never been knocked out and Machida isnt exactly throwing bombs.


Throwing punches is only one path to a TKO. Machida's striking and timing are way more polished than Silva's. Striking encompasses everything in the stand-up...and Lyoto's kicks are damn near perfect. 

He made Tito (GnP Innovator) look like a tool every time he tried to take the fight to the ground or clinch. In fact, have you ever seen Machida taken down? I'm not claiming it hasn't happened; I have never seen it though.

So... the fight stays standing and Silva gets caught via knee, head kick, or hell maybe even brutal counter shot to the jaw. That is my prediction heading in; although it wouldn't surprise me to see a UD for Lyoto if Silva's chin holds out.

I don't post a ton but I'd be more than happy to throw down a friendly sig bet on this one.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

zath the champ said:


> He made Tito (GnP Innovator) look like a tool every time he tried to take the fight to the ground or clinch. In fact, have you ever seen Machida taken down? I'm not claiming it hasn't happened; I have never seen it though.


Sokky took him down, but was swept immediately.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Wawaweewa said:


> Sokky took him down, but was swept immediately.


Hehe. I guess I need to fire up the DVR. That was a great card.

Anyways, I stand by my prediction.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

zath the champ said:


> Hehe. I guess I need to fire up the DVR. That was a great card.
> 
> Anyways, I stand by my prediction.


Here's a gif:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Easy fight for Machida IMO.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think if machida comes in healthy he will put away all naysayers with this fight....

he's been improving ever since he got to the UFC....looked good against Nakamura, looked great against Sokky, decent against Tito even tho he was sick....I think we'll see a more aggressive Machida and he will finish Thiago off standing


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know what Thiago you guys have seen fight but no one will beat him easily especially not Machida who couldn't finish Heath or Nakamura. 

Thiago has a great recovery and on the ground he is fantastic. Thiago pushes the pace to so i would guess this fight hits the ground at least a couple times and down there this is close.

If you think Machida will walk through Thiago you are crazy.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I really hope Silva wins, I am tired of hearing how great the guy is. The dude has to be one of the most boring fighters I have ever seen.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

The Finisher said:


> I really hope Silva wins, I am tired of hearing how great the guy is. The dude has to be one of the most boring fighters I have ever seen.


Sucks for you then since Machida is going to win.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The Finisher said:


> I really hope Silva wins, I am tired of hearing how great the guy is. The dude has to be one of the most boring fighters I have ever seen.


Must not have seen a lot of fights then because there are much more boring fighters. Unfortunately Machida is going to win and i'll be sure to talk about how good he is.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice... a match-up of the two best undefeated at lhw


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Machida doesn't need to fight anyone after this to get a title shot after he beats Silva.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Ok ok this is cool and all, but with all the speculation that Wand was going to fight Thiago and Rampage might have fought Lyoto, does this mean we're going to have an instant Wand vs Rampage III in the works?? (Assuming Rampage doesn't stay locked up for too long of course).
> 
> If so...
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


I want to see that fight but not right now....since they have fought twice already I would rather see WAND take on a new batch of opponents... plus, I don't want to see Rampage get his ass kicked so soon after all this bullshit. Damn I wanna see Rampage fight Forrest... crap


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

machida via UD or TKO ...


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a great fight, but what bothers me about it the fact's it's basically a No. 1 contender's fight and Silva -- as good as he is -- hasn't really earned it. 

Machida's last three wins are Nakamura, Sokoudjou and Ortiz.

Silva's are Drwal, Alexander and Mendes.

All that said, Machida takes this. He really is that good.

Man, Lyoto's taking the long road to a title shot. Remember when Tito was defending and they would float in any old challenger they could find? Elvis was on a 1-2-1 run when he challenged. Kondo was coming off a win over Alexandre Dantas. How times have changed


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

machida will beat thiago.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Damone said:


> Awful fight for Thiago, as Machida's stand-up is way better and Machida's ground game is really good. Silva will lose.
> 
> Edit: To be honest, I'm actually shocked that people think Thiago Silva will win this fight. Not saying he's a bad fighter, because he's not, but he hasn't really proved himself yet, while Machida has. Also, how is Thiago going to take Machida down when his takedowns aren't that great? Total pick apart.


+Rep. My thoughts exactly.
Silva is a great prospect but he is nowhere near Machida in stand up striking and MMA experience. Silva has looked destructive on the ground but against guys like Alexander and Mendes who had *zero* ground game. 
Any fighter always has a chance but we will need to see vast technical improvements and perfect strategy from Thiago if he is going to trouble Lyoto.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Tripod87 said:


> Ok ok this is cool and all, but with all the speculation that Wand was going to fight Thiago and Rampage might have fought Lyoto, does this mean we're going to have an instant Wand vs Rampage III in the works?? (Assuming Rampage doesn't stay locked up for too long of course).
> 
> If so...
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


Rampage is gonna get zero to no time. He'll plead to a lesser charge.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

RushFan said:


> +Rep. My thoughts exactly.
> Silva is a great prospect but he is nowhere near Machida in stand up striking and MMA experience. Silva has looked destructive on the ground but against guys like Alexander and Mendes who had *zero* ground game.
> Any fighter always has a chance but we will need to see vast technical improvements and perfect strategy from Thiago if he is going to trouble Lyoto.



I don't see Thiago even bein' strong enough to take Machida down. If Machida goes to the ground in the fight it's cause he want too. This is gonna be Machida all day


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

yes! yes! finally a true test for machida, please ko him thiago and show the world how overrated he is! im just worried machidas gonna run back the whole time and use that pitter patter he usually does and take the win on points.

man thats a great matchup, i wonder if the winner goes into title contention tho


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

bigaza said:


> yes! yes! finally a true test for machida, please ko him thiago and show the world how overrated he is! im just worried machidas gonna run back the whole time and use that pitter patter he usually does and take the win on points.
> 
> man thats a great matchup, i wonder if the winner goes into title contention tho


I really am not liking when ppl are saying 'a true test for him' i mean he beat Sokki and really beat him, but then when the Tito fight comes it's 'a true test' and now again.

I see this as a number 1 contender spot for one of the fighters (Machida) while just another fight for Thiago (one more fight with a win would get him the no.1 spot), but this is just solidifying Machida's no.1 spot, just like Fitch v. Wilson

Machida will take this, UD, but id like to see a beastly left hand, the same one he used to knockout Franklin


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

i never looked at him beating sokki as that big of a deal anyways since we never saw much of his ground game before that fight. and lol i definetly never saw tito ortiz as a test but hey lyoto coulda landed big hits on tito at anytime during that fight and still he ran back as soon as tito tryed to rush him, i mean even watching rashad vs tito was more entertaining than that.

lyoto was saying "im going to knock out tito" so why didnt he jump all over him when he landed that liver kick? why didnt he knock him out? because he couldnt! which leads me back to my previous statement that he is overated plain and simple.


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

bigaza said:


> lyoto was saying "im going to knock out tito" so why didnt he jump all over him when he landed that liver kick? why didnt he knock him out? because he couldnt! which leads me back to my previous statement that he is overated plain and simple.


so let me get this straight. lyoto machida is "overated plain and simple" because he didn't KO tito? that's the most retarded thing i've ever read.

lyoto machida is the future of the LHW and he will remain undefeated for a long time, get use to it.


----------



## chopstickthugz (Dec 2, 2007)

i honestly i think Lyoto has the upperhand by taking points by leg kicks n count strikes, but it'll only lead to DECESION WIN. with that being said, i dont want him to be a CHAMP

which is why i root for Thiago who has been consisten with the fighter spirit. to me, the word FIGHTER SPIRIT means THE WILL TO FINISH THE FIGHT.

ive always been a hater for those fighters who FIGHT NOT TO LOSE. ive always been huge fan and gave respect for those fighters who FIGHT TO FINISH until the ring bells whether one is losing the fight. 

we see that kind of fighters in Japan more, that's only because they value BUSHIDO. the way of Samurai. also the crowds dont care much about the outcome of the fight, but they appreciate the fight itself that both fighters gave their all to WIN THE BATTLE.

The reason why we dont see fighters with such a FIGHTER SPIRIT in US compare to Japan is because we care about so much about WIN/LOSE. as we all know in UFC, a fighter with 3 losing records means they are almost automatically OUT of the UFC. that kind of create Fans with bandwagon all of sudden and as soon as he loses, every1 turns their back on them n say He was never good or etc. for example, Houstan Alexander. 

*the match of 2 undefeated 13-0 fighters!!! im looking forward to it!!!


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

Mufofamm said:


> so let me get this straight. lyoto machida is "overated plain and simple" because he didn't KO tito? that's the most retarded thing i've ever read.
> 
> lyoto machida is the future of the LHW and he will remain undefeated for a long time, get use to it.


no thats only one of the reasons why hes overated douche, hes also boring to watch and a lot [not all] of the guys that he has faced were cans.

and machida being the future of the LHW division lol now thats the most retarded thing ive read, the future of the LHW division are the guys who put on exciting fights that sell tickets [just like thiago] so you get used to that pal :thumb02:


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

bigaza said:


> the future of the LHW division are the guys who put on exciting fights that sell tickets


um, no. the future of the LHW division is whoever will be ruling it at the top, and that'll be machida... unfortunately for you.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Mufofamm said:


> um, no. the future of the LHW division is whoever will be ruling it at the top, and that'll be machida... unfortunately for you.


to true and repped


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

great fight ! the winner should definatly get the titlesot, anything else would be stupid. although i guess the ufc will give the titleshot to the winner of liddell vs evans. 

machida by tko in the 2.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

norway1 said:


> *great fight ! the winner should definatly get the titlesot*, anything else would be stupid. although i guess the ufc will give the titleshot to the winner of liddell vs evans.
> 
> machida by tko in the 2.


I think Machida would but not Thiago he would probably have to get another fight or two.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Machida isn't a moron. He probably knows he needs to start having more exciting fights. Give him some more time. 

With that being said I think Machida will be champ sometime next year.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow so I just read through this thread and can't believe all the Lyoto hate on here.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Wow so I just read through this thread and can't believe all the Lyoto hate on here.


A LOT of people hate Machida. I am a fan of his though...


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I don't know what Thiago you guys have seen fight but no one will beat him easily especially not Machida who couldn't finish Heath or Nakamura.
> 
> Thiago has a great recovery and on the ground he is fantastic. Thiago pushes the pace to so i would guess this fight hits the ground at least a couple times and down there this is close.
> 
> If you think Machida will walk through Thiago you are crazy.


Kaz Naka isn't exactly the easiest guy to finish


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

just my quick 2 cents in here

nakamura, sokoudjou and tito ortiz are not people that a fighter can finish easily. at this stage in the game, where the highest caliber fighters are fighting each other, it should be an almost even match. the higher echelon of fighters will be very hard to finish, (rampage, wandy, chuck, machida, etc)

fighting fighters such as antonio mendes, houston alexander and tomazs drawl (sorry tomazs, you're my sleeper in the division but i have to say it) makes it easier for someone to finish the fight. mendes and alexander have no ground game, while tomazs took him to a decision. 

and on a sidenote, machida DID finish sokoudjou at his own game - he submitted a master judoka.

also, machida did try and finish the fight after the knee with some GnP, when he almost got caught in the triangle.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

SlaveTrade said:


> Kaz Naka isn't exactly the easiest guy to finish


True but Naka's standup is worse than Thiago's IMO. If Machida isn't finishing Naka I don't think he'll finish Thiago.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> True but Naka's standup is worse than Thiago's IMO. If Machida isn't finishing Naka I don't think he'll finish Thiago.


Thiago is more aggressive, which means he will eat a lot more counter, which means he has a greater chance of being finished. I'm still picking Lyoto by UD though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think picking Lyoto by UD makes the most sense. But I think anyone who thinks this won't be a tough fight for Machida is being crazy. Sure he is the much more refined striker but when your opponent pushes the pace the whole fight most of the time the fight will hit the ground. And Thiago on the ground will be a tough match up for Lyoto.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It's hilarious that everyone was like, "Oh, Sokky is Lyoto's first true test. Sokky's gonna knock him out,"."

Then they were like, "Sokky was overrated, but Tito's a terrible matchup for Lyoto. Lyoto will never stop the takedown."

Then they said, "Man, Tito's washed up. But Thiago! He's a killer! Finally, a test for Machida!"


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lyoto fans you guys gotta just ignore the trolls. Sure they come in here and rip on Lyoto but that's wat Haters do.

Thiago will give Machida hell because Thiago is tough for anyone except maybe a guy like Liddell.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

vandalian said:


> It's hilarious that everyone was like, "Oh, Sokky is Lyoto's first true test. Sokky's gonna knock him out,"."
> 
> Then they were like, "Sokky was overrated, but Tito's a terrible matchup for Lyoto. Lyoto will never stop the takedown."
> 
> Then they said, "Man, Tito's washed up. But Thiago! He's a killer! Finally, a test for Machida!"


That's what happens here, they said the same with Bisping and Day, I bet if Bisping beats Leben, they will say Leben wasn't a true test either, and the same goes for Thiago Silva if he is beaten by Machida


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Faze #1 Sokky isn't a boxer he's a judoka.

#2 Thiago isn't a deadly stand up fighter. Thiago is a ground guy who is a brawler in the stand up.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Is correcting the obvious haters even worth it anymore?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Faze.905 said:


> Ummm no its common facts Soky is a boxer which is a redicliously crap match-up for Machida and he still had to take him down and choke him. Thiago has deadly stand-up and even deadlyier BJJ skills he is easily in the top 10 LHW Soky and Tito both are not. Who is Jason Day?? Im canadian and i have never heard of him so yes i will say Bisping is still garbage till he beats someone in the top 5 in MW (since its so bloody thin) Leben is one of them. You guys make some rediclious assuptions here.


You kidding right? Sokky was top ten before he lost to Machida by virtue of beating Lil Nog and Arona. The only reason Arona is not in top 10 anymore is due to inactivity.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

wafb said:


> You kidding right? Sokky was top ten before he lost to Machida by virtue of beating Lil Nog and Arona. The only reason Arona is not in top 10p anymore is due to inactivity.


Nakamura was also top 10 before Machida beat him, well according to MMAWeekly


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

SlaveTrade said:


> Kaz Naka isn't exactly the easiest guy to finish


Exactly, Nakamura has only been finished by guys like Sokky, Barnett, Rogerio, Hendo and Wanderlei. Those are all really good fighters, and Barnett's a HW. Nakamura's a really tough guy to finish. Lyoto schooled him, badly.

I find the whole, "I've never heard of Jason Day, so just because I've never heard of him, he sucks!" to be hilarious.


----------



## Incantation (Nov 18, 2007)

Is it just me who thinks that Thiago hasn't done anything out of the ordinary to warrant the kind of optimism he's being showered with? He seems kind of sloppy on his feet and tends to get overpowered in the exchanges, gasses midway through the fight ( when it does get that far, to his credit ) and favours the mount even when presented with more favourable positions on the ground. Its worked well for him so far but I doubt whether it will against Machida's point-karate accuracy.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Faze.905 said:


> Ummm no its common facts Soky is a boxer which is a redicliously crap match-up for Machida and he still had to take him down and choke him. Thiago has deadly stand-up and even deadlyier BJJ skills he is easily in the top 10 LHW Soky and Tito both are not. Who is Jason Day?? Im canadian and i have never heard of him so yes i will say Bisping is still garbage till he beats someone in the top 5 in MW (since its so bloody thin) Leben is one of them. You guys make some rediclious assuptions here.


Sokky is a judoka.

Machida won the standup in that fight as well, he didn't "have to" take him down. In fact, Sokky was going for takedowns.

Thiago doesn't have deadly standup, watch his last fight.

Sokky is in the top 10, with impressive wins over Arona, Lil Nog, and Nak.

Do you really think you have to beat someone in the top 5 to not be considered "garbage"? That's retarded.

Leben is not a top 5 MW.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> I find the whole, "I've never heard of Jason Day, so just because I've never heard of him, he sucks!" to be hilarious.


Yeah, you don't beat Louiseau, Belcher, Hicks, Goulet and Faircloth by being a bum.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Incantation said:


> Is it just me who thinks that Thiago hasn't done anything out of the ordinary to warrant the kind of optimism he's being showered with? He seems kind of sloppy on his feet and tends to get overpowered in the exchanges, gasses midway through the fight ( when it does get that far, to his credit ) and favours the mount even when presented with more favourable positions on the ground. Its worked well for him so far but I doubt whether it will against Machida's point-karate accuracy.


Agreed


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

If anyone doubts that Lyoto is able to stand and strike watch the fight where he dominated Rich Franklin.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW! I am SO pumped for this fight. Thiago gets a lot of love on this forum but I am confident Lyoto will wreck him. If he doesnt get a title shot after beating Silva then he should leave the UFC b/c he will without a doubt have earned it!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

jtaylor42 said:


> WOW! I am SO pumped for this fight. Thiago gets a lot of love on this forum but I am confident Lyoto will wreck him. *If he doesnt get a title shot after beating Silva then he should leave the UFC b/c he will without a doubt have earned it!*


Ed Soares said that if Machida wins that he will get a title shot.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Time to see Machida "the runner" get smashed. Thanks UFC for finally shutting him down. Lets go SILVA!


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

Silva by KO. Glad to see this fight. I dont think Machida will be able to out run Silva.


----------



## lazer (Apr 8, 2007)

one fight at a time ...crazy things have been know to happen


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I know Machida will win a UD. I dont think Silva has anything on the ground that Lyoto cant defend and I give the stand up to Machida.

I hate this fight for Silva... I would've rather seen him fight Rashad or wandy TBH

My 2 cents


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

i really dont see any other way silva wins besides cutting off the ring, clinching, ad taking machida down for a pound out. which will be a dominating performance considering the opponent. other than that its gonna be a boring 3rd decision in favor of machida.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Well us Machida fans finally have a fight that if he wins he get a title shot and hush the haters out there.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> i really dont see any other way silva wins besides cutting off the ring, clinching, ad taking machida down for a pound out. which will be a dominating performance considering the opponent. other than that its gonna be a boring 3rd decision in favor of machida.


If Silva does manage to get Machida down, then Lyoto can either sweep him or neutralize him. While Thiago's top positioning is solid, Machida's ground game is just as good as his. 

Machida makes his opponents look stupid, too.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

wukkadb said:


>


That is such a thing of beauty right there...... 


that right there is what makes me enjoy a Machida fight.


----------



## Greite (Apr 8, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> That is such a thing of beauty right there......
> 
> 
> that right there is what makes me enjoy a Machida fight.


Great gif Jugg. I agree. Things like this are why it's called mixed martial arts, not mixed martial brawling. Machida definitely has the art.

That being said, I think this is his toughest fight by far. Thiago is a very intense fighter, and I think will push Machida more than anyone we've seen so far.

I like them both, but I gotta go with Machida on this.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> That is such a thing of beauty right there......
> 
> 
> that right there is what makes me enjoy a Machida fight.


Yes, I can watch that all day. So beautiful. That should be shown every time someone calls Machida boring.

The multiple knee's to dudes grills ruled, too.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Good stuff here, too.










Bas must love Lyoto.


----------



## Greite (Apr 8, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Good stuff here, too.


True. But then, anyone smacking Tito is art.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I'll be giving to this to Lyoto. I'm expecting either a UD or 3rd round TKO.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Greite said:


> Great gif Jugg.





vandalian said:


> Good stuff here, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In all fairness wukkadb posted it, i just quoted, give him the credit :thumb02:


when i saw that live i yelled BOOOM IN DA LIVVAHR!!! in my best(but still not good) Bas impersonation.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tito should get props for actually surviving that nasty knee to the body.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

ROTFL at Lyoto trying to circle away after that knee. At least he is consistent. LMAO always gotta stay elusive.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Damone said:


> Tito should get props for actually surviving that nasty knee to the body.


Tito definetly deserves props for surviving that. I'm pretty sure he's the only fighter to survive a body shot and not be koed by it.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

vandalian said:


> It's hilarious that everyone was like, "Oh, Sokky is Lyoto's first true test. Sokky's gonna knock him out,"."
> 
> Then they were like, "Sokky was overrated, but Tito's a terrible matchup for Lyoto. Lyoto will never stop the takedown."
> 
> Then they said, "Man, Tito's washed up. But Thiago! He's a killer! Finally, a test for Machida!"


i agree men! cant wait when machida will beat a shit out of silva


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

gee just give him the title shot already and get it over with!


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> ROTFL at Lyoto trying to circle away after that knee. At least he is consistent. LMAO always gotta stay elusive.


i think hes going for the side control but decided to pound inside tito's guard..


----------



## Mufofamm (May 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Good stuff here, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that gif, it's fracking beautiful. i love how he instinctively circles around tito before he even falls. just goes to show the level that machida operates on.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't wait to see a trademark Machida-trip, they seriously make the opponent look as foolish as you can get.

If you don't know what im talking about, look at his fights with Nak, BJ and i think he does one to Sokki


----------



## Cramlington (Jul 10, 2008)

Machida is the man...

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope Thiago takes this one...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rooting for Silva in this one, but he has his work cut out for him. Hopefully he can find a way to force Lyoto into exchanges.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

All those beautiful strikes....that he did nothign with


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

capt_america said:


> i think hes going for the side control but decided to pound inside tito's guard..


Na man he was totally circling. Watch the first part. He gets elbow and neck control and moves to the side. He started to come in when he saw Tito falling.
Very elusive, Machida is so damn boring lol


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

war machida


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Mufofamm said:


> i love that gif, it's fracking beautiful. i love how he instinctively circles around tito before he even falls. just goes to show the level that machida operates on.


Yeah if Tito wouldn't have fallen Machida would have landed a nice straight left to his chin... Tito's lucky


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

thiago via sub 3rd


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Marking of the days for this night can't wait.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's some neg rep I got from this thread:

right back at you gayboy, i cant wait to hear what excuses youll have if thiago kos this overated piece of trash 

Apparently I had neg repped him too... **** the rep it's much more reassuring just knowing I was right.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow... This is some old sh*t. lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Let's not bump dead threads.


----------

